# Mince



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been told by my nurse only to have red meat once per week. We often have lasagne as a family, I do not like quorn. What alternatives would people suggest?. Turkey or chicken mince ok?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Bazonian, welcome to the forum  Is there any particular reason why you have been told to only have red meat once per week? I know there are various claims that it can be bad for you if you eat too much. I would have thought that turkey or chicken would be an acceptable alternative - I'm not a great fan of Quorn either, as I find it rather 'salty' tasting, or maybe it just has a stronger flavour than meat mince. I do eat a little mince, but it is an ingredient in spag bol, chilli, and shepherds pie. I buy lean mince and fry it in its own fat first and then pour away the excess fat.

Have you been diagnosed long?


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Northerner

My practice nurse recommended it, when having my chat about being newly diagnosed with diabetes, we use mince probably once or twice per week, like a good chilli as well?


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

I did not intensionally do it but for some reason I only have red meat once a week which is generally lean mince in a chillli, I have alot of chicken in the week especially at lunch time on my break think 3/4 days at work i have chicken of some sort with either lettuce or mayo.Got into turkey abit lately as well but has to be honey roast from delicetessen for some reason lol....
I would certainly say turkey mince would be just fine


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

We have mince quite a lot for things like spag bol, chilli, even a mince casserole. It's always beef mince, never had Turkey or chicken mince or lamb mince.


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have mince quite a lot for things like spag bol, chilli, even a mince casserole. It's always beef mince, never had Turkey or chicken mince or lamb mince.



not to sure but is they pork mince as well ?


----------



## Marier (Mar 25, 2012)

CaN YOU  tell us  why thpugh your practise Nurse suggested this  ????  think its alot of rubbish personnaly   but im sure she l of told you why


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

Something in the depths of my brain remembers they was some big thing about beef being a risk factor in causing type 2 diabetes,reasons for this I dont kow but cant help thinking it was part of some study somewhere


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> not to sure but is they pork mince as well ?



Yes there is also pork mince, i just checked on the Asda website.


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

I think my practice nurse wants me to lose a lot of weight, part of a healthy lifestyle I suppose.The problem is I enjoy my food to much, I am not a fussy eater, probably the opposite. Since my favourite Chef is Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall who eats anything,m like myself.


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 25, 2012)

We have butchers shop mince (better value than super market mince) with fried onions and gravy. In a large non stick frying pan slice up two large onions first and fry in olive oil, add the mince and fry, strain off all the fat then mix up beef gravy and add to pan. Simmer gently for five mins. Serve with mash (mmmm) or new pots, carrots and peas. Feeling hungry now.


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheers Austin for the receipe.The bike is a good idea.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2012)

Bazonian - if you are looking to lose weight I suspect you'd have more success if you limited your carb intake rather than just trying to reduce the amount or red meat/mince you are eating. And reducing carbs will do wonders for your BGs too


----------



## David H (Mar 26, 2012)

3 days before my colonoscopy, I was advised to cut out red meat a lot of veg and fresh fruit because of the fibre content, these pass through the body much more slowly.

white meat is fine chicken or fish.


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 26, 2012)

With you on that one David H! Southern fried chicken, fish fingers and Kippers!


----------



## cakemaker (Mar 27, 2012)

Why not try a vegetable Lasagne or roasted veg with pasta instead of mince: simple and delicious. A favourite with my family.
Roast or fry in olive oil, garlic and basil any combination of the following: onion, tomatoes, courgette, mushrooms, peppers (red/green/orange/yellow), aubergine.
The easy option is to add all these to a pan of cooked pasta then mix in grated cheese or low fat cream cheese (with or without garlic and herbs) and 2tblspns low fat cr?me fra?che (optional).
For Lasagne: layer the veg with lasagne sheets then pour over cheese sauce and some grated cheese sprinkled on the top. Bake in oven for 30-40mins.
I'm really lazy when it comes to cheese sauce. After years of making it 'properly' making a roux, adding hot liquid etc... I now just add 1/2pt. skimmed milk to a pan, 1 level tblspn flour, 1oz soft low fat marg, pinch salt and stir with a whisk over a medium flame until it thickens. It only takes a few minutes, then add 1-2oz grated hard cheese and continue stirring for a minute until cheese has melted. Pour over Lasagne. Bake in oven for 30-40mins.


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Mar 27, 2012)

How about venison mince? I find chicken and turkey mince lack a bit of body. Venison is low in cholesterol but still "meaty" if that doesn't sound too daft. It isn't widely available in supermarkets where I live but we're not very well served in that department; you may be luckier. Farmers markets or online are alternative sources.


----------



## cakemaker (Mar 27, 2012)

When I'm in England I tend to cook a lot of Quorn partly because one of my son's is vegetarian and partly because my husband (he has type 2) has high blood pressure and his cholesterol levels are high, he also needs to lose weight.
I've been doing some research into carb and cal values since my husband was diagnosed about 15 months ago. 
Quorn has 4.5g carbs to 100g, Beef 0g
Quorn has 100 cals to 100g, Beef 300

So if you have Diabetes only then Red meat is probably the better option but if there are other factors .... what then?

It's quite difficult to weigh up the benefits of foods when other factors have to be considered.
Our GP gave my husband a list of what to eat and what not to eat and if I wasn't such an experienced cook his diet could be so boring. 
I quite like quorn. When making a lasagne or cottage pie I add marmite and/or Bovril, beef or veg. stock cube and worcester sauce to flavour it and with a few herbs and spices the difference to beef mince is minimal; but is it better or healthier?
On the whole I think it probably is in my husband's case but perhaps it's easier to stick with chicken or turkey!


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres a link from NHS about their 'thoughts' re Red Meat

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Goodfood/Pages/meat.aspx

Basically eating 'a lot' of Red and processed meat has been linked to high cholesterol and also to bowel cancer. It has tips on what they regard as 'too much' and 'healthier' ways to cook it. So it's not that peolple with Diabetes should avoid specifically, just that it is better to reduce it for any one wanting to follow a 'healthy' diet

Beef Pork and Lamb are listed as 'red'. Sausages, bacon and 'other' salted meats are 'processed' 

I make no comment on the above as a vegetarian

I will say I never eat Quorn unless I can help it (yuk) - they did use battery eggs to make it - not sure if they still do - haven't bothered to find out as it's so horrible IMO.

I use a lot of lentils where perhaps you would use mince but if I make a lasagne it would be from Roasted Veg, a Chilli would be various pulses and veg. K and I are having Pasta with Tomato and Lentil sauce tonight - which is similar to Spag Bol.


----------

